# Engine Clearance



## Khan83 (28/10/15)

Evening All

Would appreciate it if someone could explain how I go about getting an engine/police clearance done for a second hand vehicle. Does it get done at the licensing office /police station , cost / waiting period for it to clear etc?

I'm buying privately & although its from a known seller who is finishing off his payment with Wesbank ,I would sleep a lot better knowing everything is cleared.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wyvern (28/10/15)

You normally just take the car to your traffic department - call and make sure your closest one has a testing center - expect to spend about half a day there with all the paperwork and so forth.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (28/10/15)

Wyvern said:


> You normally just take the car to your traffic department - call and make sure your closest one has a testing center - expect to spend about half a day there with all the paperwork and so forth.


Thanks @Wyvern . Appreciate the info


----------



## Wyvern (28/10/15)

Its a pleasure  I had to do it a few years ago its very tedious


----------



## Khan83 (28/10/15)

Wyvern said:


> Its a pleasure  I had to do it a few years ago its very tedious


I'm so not looking forward to it now lol


----------



## Wyvern (28/10/15)

Khan83 said:


> I'm so not looking forward to it now lol


I just dread going to renew my cars disk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

